

Use this spreadsheet for churn, MRR and cohort analysis - chrija
http://andrewchen.co/2013/10/24/the-easiest-spreadsheet-for-churn-mrr-and-cohort-analysis-guest-post/

======
mwetz
Loved this. Thanks for sharing. I'm also fascinated by retention analysis
matrices. If you're interested in how to programmatically generate one using
funnel queries on event data, here's a guide for how to do it!

[https://keen.io/blog/47823687779/how-to-do-a-retention-
analy...](https://keen.io/blog/47823687779/how-to-do-a-retention-analysis/)

